# Scheuer Aristocrat 20"



## bikemonkey (Jun 29, 2018)

I just finished deep cleaning a customer's childhood 1960's Aristocrat. It was one of the tougher clean-ups due to some mechanical and surface condition problems.

Here is the clean-up album I made for the customer that shows the work performed on his bicycle. He picks it up this afternoon - I like it, I hope he does!


----------



## Graycenphil (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice work. My wife has a very similar bike, modified back in the sixties with a banana seat and handlebars. It’s in her parent’s basement, in pretty good shape, original tires. For some reason they called it “Shrimp-shrimp”. Made in Belgium, kind of an interesting like.Thanks fro posting the picture.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice work Michael! Maybe I should bring my Hetchins up for a good cleaning/tune-up. V/r Shawn


----------

